# Another young lady.



## Robert59 (Oct 10, 2021)

This lady is young in her 30's she said and is married. Nobody needs to worry I have no interest in a married woman.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 10, 2021)

Been there.  She was just a good friend.  Someone to go & have a meal & just sit & talk.  People thought she was my Daughter.  Took her back home after the meal & conversation, she was not married.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 11, 2021)

Sorry, I'm kind of lost. That's been happening a lot, lately.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 13, 2021)

This lady got into trouble with her employer for picking up dates on the job.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 13, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> This lady got into trouble with her employer for picking up dates on the job.


She also said to me today I was to old for her but I don't care less worry.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 13, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> She also said to me today I was to old for her but I don't care less worry.


Why would she feel it necessary to tell you that?


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 13, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Why would she feel it necessary to tell you that?


 A real moody person everyday I have found. She might have Bi-polar?


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 14, 2021)

This is why I need to stay near my own age.


----------



## caroln (Oct 14, 2021)

I don't get this whole conversation.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 14, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> This is why I need to stay near my own age.


I'm not following either....
Are you on a dating website or something?  Meetup?


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 14, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I'm not following either....
> Are you on a dating website or something?  Meetup?


They meet me at the doctor's office.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 14, 2021)

<---------- Totally confused.  Help me out, someone.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 14, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> They meet me at the doctor's office.


I must change my way of thinking because all they want is money or property like a house. I need to date older woman close to my age.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 14, 2021)

You sound like a "chick magnet".  "It takes two to tangle"...is this for companionship, or sex, or some of both?


----------



## terry123 (Oct 14, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> <---------- Totally confused.  Help me out, someone.


I don't understand either.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 14, 2021)

Sorry......i'm lost as well with this.


----------



## Devi (Oct 14, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> *They meet me at the doctor's office*.


Sounds like he meets women at the doctor's office and ... they're after something that he doesn't want to provide.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 14, 2021)

Devi said:


> Sounds like he meets women at the doctor's office and ... they're after something that he doesn't want to provide.


These women work at doctor office. If they would read my medical record they wouldn't want me with all health problems.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 14, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> You sound like a "chick magnet".  "It takes two to tangle"...is this for companionship, or sex, or some of both?


It would be companionship only.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 14, 2021)

young girl, older man, their adventures, other's not understanding why their together.

don't think robert going to offer an explanation-no problem


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 20, 2021)

jerry old said:


> young girl, older man, their adventures, other's not understanding why their together.
> 
> don't think robert going to offer an explanation-no problem


. These women are just after money of course. They are not after my looks. I'm in my mind I was still young but the mirror tells the truth.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 20, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> . These women are just after money of course. They are not after my looks. I'm in my mind I was still young but the mirror tells the truth.


Yeah, I doubt there will be much companionship in exchange for your money. And, of course, _no_ companionship (or sympathy) after the money dries up.

There's probably a lot of women close to your age who are looking for the same thing you are, and have their own money.


----------



## Shero (Oct 20, 2021)

Maybe Robert59 is a Don Juan?


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 20, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Yeah, I doubt there will be much companionship in exchange for your money. And, of course, _no_ companionship (or sympathy) after the money dries up.
> 
> There's probably a lot of women close to your age who are looking for the same thing you are, and have their own money.


Your right about that and I will search for someone I can relate to near my own age. I would think a lot of these young girls don't listen to 1960's and 70's music and understand health problems I have.


----------



## Murrmurr (Oct 20, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> I would think a lot of these young girls don't ,,, *understand health problems I have*.


Definitely not that. Nor would they care, probably.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 20, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> <---------- Totally confused.  Help me out, someone.


Me too Pam. Hey Robert...could you start from the beginning or share a link that gives more background on this thread. The OP title "Another Young Lady" suggests that you've posted about the young ladies before.


----------

